# When are the XiP 813s being released??



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

When is Dish Network coming out with the XiP 813 series DVR? DirecTV seems light years ahead of Dish on the tech side. What gives??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

BonefishPaul said:


> When is Dish Network coming out with the XiP 813 series DVR? DirecTV seems light years ahead of Dish on the tech side. What gives??


DISH Network has not issued a release date for the XiP813 DVR. We will update when information becomes available! Thank you!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

DISH has a history of doing press releases on products but taking forever to actually get it to market. When I was a dealer I saw at least one product released at CES that never came to the market place. DISH will bring it out when they think it is almost usable then the consumer will spend the next year debugging it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

boba said:


> DISH has a history of doing press releases on products but taking forever to actually get it to market. When I was a dealer I saw at least one product released at CES that never came to the market place. DISH will bring it out when they think it is almost usable then *the consumer will spend the next year debugging it*.


That's right - and sometimes the process taking YEARS, not just one.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Here's to hoping the 813 doesn't become DISH's next "Draco". That was supposed to be a tuner that you hooked up to your computer so you could use MS's Media Center software. I would have bought several of these but, even after people saw them working in the lab and issuing very favorable reports, DISH cancelled development.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's the problem, and why I'm thinking about moving to Directv, Dish will still be behind Direct when they release the Xip series, it's going to have 3 tuners vs. the Direct HR34 released today that has 5!


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

slickshoes said:


> Here's the problem, and why I'm thinking about moving to Directv, Dish will still be behind Direct when they release the Xip series, it's going to have 3 tuners vs. the Direct HR34 released today that has 5!


My point exactly


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

My two years is up in April. I will base my decision on whichever company has the best (or only) whole house solution then.


----------



## Frodo301 (Sep 15, 2007)

Dish today Direct tomorrow. Who knows who will be the leader in tech in two years. Be willing to bet there will be a follow up receiver released shortly after the 813 from Dish which has five tuners.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

It does/will have 5 tuners if you include the 2 locals via usb adapter...


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

If a whole house DVR is that important, why would you not go to Direct TV? I mean that seriously, not in a bad way. If I had Direct but thought HD was the most important thing, why would I not go to Dish? 
It is almost a certainty it will take awhile for the Dish version to come out, and like most any new device is bound to have problems at first. Not quite as certain but I'm guessing it will be behind the Direct version in some ways since direct is on it's second version. So if you are waiting for a Dish whole house DVR and that is the tipping point, I would not waste time and just get Direct.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

slickshoes said:


> Here's the problem, and why I'm thinking about moving to Directv, Dish will still be behind Direct when they release the Xip series, it's going to have 3 tuners vs. the Direct HR34 released today that has 5!


Are the HR34's "stackable"? Because you can have at least 2 (maybe more?) Xip's installed to have 6 sat feeds to share for the whole house.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Is there anyone here that can say "Sling Extender" ?.....I rest my case your honor!!!!!!lol:lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gtal98 said:


> Are the HR34's "stackable"? Because you can have at least 2 (maybe more?) Xip's installed to have 6 sat feeds to share for the whole house.


Yes, you can have more than one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> Yes, you can have more than one.


Theoretically speaking. In reality is not - they will not give more then one for new install now and will not sell you too if you want more then one. Limited distribution.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Theoretically speaking. In reality is not - they will not give more then one for new install now and will not sell you too if you want more then one. Limited distribution.


Wrong on all counts.

It's not theoretically you can have multiple you just need a SWM 16 to get all 10 tuners at the same time. You can order more than 1 and the distrobution is limited in the sense that it's only available to new customers which would apply to people on this side of the forum. It's not regionally limited as of today.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Well guys, sorry to say, I placed my Directv order yesterday, the 5 tuner box, whole home (all HD), and savings of 30 bucks a month for a year were too good to pass up. Waiting for the Xip boxes is going to be a long process and even then, 3 tuners vs. 5. I would be waiting YEARS for Dish to release boxes after the Xip series to catch up, which Directv has today!!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't blame you one bit. D*'s MRV works great, and that 5 tuner box will be awesome. Let us know how it goes.

The main thing keeping me is Dish's big lead in basic HD. Gotta have Top Gear in HD. If D* ever catches up on that front, switching back will be a no-brainer.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am interested in Direct's 5 tuner 200 hour HD box. I have no desire for whole home. In fact we only use a single TV. But I like all those tuners and capacity. 

However Dish's monthly service is quite a bit cheaper than Direct. (I only look at price after promotions).


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

That is what's been keeping me from switching. The initial savings is nice, but after one year I'll be paying $30 more per month. But then again.....5 tuners and full time RSNs in HD would be nice, too :sure:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

722921 said:


> It does/will have 5 tuners if you include the 2 locals via usb adapter...


WOW!!!!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

722921 said:


> It does/will have 5 tuners if you include the 2 locals via usb adapter...


That is assuming you can hook up *TWO* USB OTA tuners.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The USB add-on reportedly has 2 OTA tuners.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> The USB add-on reportedly has 2 OTA tuners.


Reported by whom? There is no such thing as a 2 OTA tuner USB.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Reported by whom? There is no such thing as a 2 OTA tuner USB.


AM-21 and AM-21N


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Reported by whom? There is no such thing as a 2 OTA tuner USB.


Per Scott G at other site, actual model number not yet revealed.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

As someone who just left D*, let me assure you the grass is not always greener on the other side. You will most definitely be paying for those new boxes, when your year is up, and after they have raised prices yet again. Even after my year promo is up with Dish, I will still be paying a lot less than I was, and 5 tuners are not enough to go back, when I can already see the HD is better here...


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

archer75 said:


> I am interested in Direct's 5 tuner 200 hour HD box. I have no desire for whole home. In fact we only use a single TV. But I like all those tuners and capacity.
> 
> However Dish's monthly service is quite a bit cheaper than Direct. (I only look at price after promotions).


So whats wrong with a 722K with the OTA module plus a 2TB external hard drive for about $100? You would end up with 2.5TB of recording space and only give up one tuner.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

inazsully said:


> So whats wrong with a 722K with the OTA module plus a 2TB external hard drive for about $100? You would end up with 2.5TB of recording space and only give up one tuner.


Only 2 are OTA and 2 are SAT with the 722K & not everyone can/wants OTA. The HR34 can do 5 of any combination. Each has plusses & minuses.


----------

